# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Penisprothese - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> *Inleiding*
> Een penisprothese is een mechanisch instrument dat chirurgisch in de penis wordt geïmplanteerd, opdat de patiënt een erectie kan krijgen.
> *
> Verschillende typen*
> Op dit moment zijn verschillende penisprothesen verkrijgbaar: de flexibele of semistijve en de opblaasbare prothese. De flexibele penisprothesen bestaan meestal uit ringen van siliconenrubber en een ander synthetisch materiaal. Zodra het systeem via een kabelsysteem met een veer wordt geactiveerd, worden de ringen in kolomvorm gerangschikt, waardoor een erectie ontstaat.
> 
> De meeste opblaasbare instrumenten bestaan uit twee of drie gedeelten. Elk deel heeft een afzonderlijk reservoir. Meestal is dit reservoir met een vloeistof gevuld, bijvoorbeeld een zoutoplossing. Het reservoir wordt in het scrotum geplaatst en activering van het instrument leidt tot een erectie.
> De selectie van het juiste instrument hangt grotendeels af van de beoordeling van de afzonderlijke patiënt. Patiënten met een penisprothese moeten zich ervan bewust zijn dat met geen enkele penisprothese de volledige erectielengte wordt bereikt die de patiënt tevoren had.
> 
> ...


Voor meer informatie: http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B232633b3-...71336d2f8c2%7D

----------

